# Rockwall Build - the toxic smell post build



## Chris (Jan 19, 2013)

A question for those of you that have built a rockwall... how long did it take for the smell of paint/render/sealer to disappear after you'd finished? 

Mine has been done for 3 or 4 days now but I don't want to introduce the monitors as there is still a smell in the enclosure, particularly when the basking lamps are on. The smell isn't really strong but it is easily noticeable, I imagine this would be hazardous to them?


----------



## daveandem2011 (Jan 19, 2013)

Leave the backing lamps on for a few hours, then open doors for a few days to let the smell air out. And if you have made it water proof I would suggest giving it a bit of a clean with fresh water to remove any residue left behind.

cheers Dave


----------



## jack (Jan 19, 2013)

i leave mine out side for a while... in fact there are a bunch out there now i made last summer!


----------



## jahan (Jan 19, 2013)

I let mine run for a week and opened it up to air it every day.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 19, 2013)

If you can get it out in the sunshine then do it and leave the doors open
Doing this seems to speed the process up


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2013)

thanks all, I only used water based products in there, I was just wondering if it was still harmful to reptiles.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 19, 2013)

If there's a smell I'd still air it a while longer - while running it


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 19, 2013)

i air mine for at least 2 weeks and when I'm in the garage i have a pedestal fans directly on it, does the bottles say toxic chris? i have always wondered the same thing but never come to a conclusion...  the best best is to wait it out, even though as soon as a background is finished all you want to do is let the reps lose on it


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2013)

I've put it out on the pool deck in the sun, also got the lamps running too, must be like a furnace in there  The smell isn't too strong, just smells a bit like paint does after it's been applied, just not as strong. Being all water based products I didn't know if they were still deemed 'toxic', there's nothing on the tins/tubs that refer to this. I just bought 2 juvenile Lacies... looking forward to getting them in there... without killing them


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 19, 2013)

lol i thought it was for tristis? change of mind or did you make another one? well I'm jealous chris haha


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2013)

cadwallader said:


> lol i thought it was for tristis? change of mind or did you make another one? well I'm jealous chris haha



Luke I built it with some of my Tristis in mind but I sold a couple of 'excess' female Tristis & bought a couple of juvenile Lacies instead, I'm hoping that 1 of them turns out to be male so I can put him with my adult female.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wish you hadn't deleted your original thread Chris!! I was using it as a guide.....

Question regarding the sealer - did you water it down at all, or paint it on neat? I've seen in other threads that some people spray it on, but I don't think i'll be able to do that...


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> Wish you hadn't deleted your original thread Chris!! I was using it as a guide.....
> 
> Question regarding the sealer - did you water it down at all, or paint it on neat? I've seen in other threads that some people spray it on, but I don't think i'll be able to do that...



PM sent.


----------



## squidlinc (Jan 28, 2013)

May I also get that guide if you still have it available? Thanks


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 4, 2013)

Chris said:


> PM sent.


 me too please.


----------

